# Giảm Cân Ngay 10kg Trong 10 Ngày Từ Cam Và Chanh



## sam1sam (24 Tháng ba 2017)

Đây là công thức giảm cân cấp tốc 10kg trong 10 ngày. Không tin bạn hãy thử xem. Công thức detox với 4 chanh và 1 cam là cách giảm cân hiệu quả không dùng thuốc giúp giảm cân nhanh chóng, nhưng lại rất an toàn và dễ làm. Với các thành phần tự nhiên vừa rẻ lại dễ tìm có thể tạo nên một công thức giảm cân an toàn.
Tham khảo: _*4 chế độ ăn giảm cân không nên áp dụng*_
*Nguyên liệu cần chuẩn bị cho công thức giảm cân bao gồm:*
+Cam: 1 quả lớn
+Chanh: 4 quả
+Mật ong: 3 thìa
+Nước lọc: 500ml
*Phương pháp thực hiện giảm cân bằng cam và chanh như sau:*
_Chú ý: vì chúng ta sẽ sử dụng cả vỏ nên bạn cần chú ý lựa chọn nguyên liệu sạch, an toàn và vệ sinh nhé._
+Rửa sạch cam và chanh rồi bổ tư.
+Cho phần cam và chanh đã sơ chế cùng nước lọc đã chuẩn bị vào nồi đun nhỏ lửa trong 20’. Sau đó thêm mật ong vào khuấy đều và đun thêm 10’ nữa thì tắt bếp. Chú ý: đun với lửa thật nhỏ bạn nhé!
+Để hỗn hợp trên nguội rồi dùng rây để lọc bỏ phần xác. Hỗn hợp nước thu được chính là nước detox giúp bạn giảm cân nhanh trong 10 ngày giảm 10kg.





*Cách sử dụng *
Hỗn hợp nước trên sử dụng trong ngày, chia làm 3 lần uống. Chú ý:

+*Với người không bị vấn đề gì về tiêu hóa hay dạ dày*: tiến hành uống trước ăn khoảng 1 tiếng
+*Với người mắc bệnh về dạ dày hay đường tiêu hóa*: uống sau ăn khoảng 1 tiếng. Việc này sẽ không có kết quả tốt bằng uống trước khi ăn nhưng kết quả thu được cũng rất tuyệt vời, nên bạn đừng lo nhé.
Đặc biệt, *không-nhịn-đói khi áp dụng phương pháp giảm cân cấp tốc này*. Bận nên ăn uống bình thường nhưng hạn chế đồ ngọt và đồ uống có gas.
Công thức giảm cân với 4 chanh 1 cam sẽ giúp bạn giảm 10kg trong 10 ngày rất hiệu quả. Bạn có thể thực hiện công thức detox này trong 21 ngày. Nhưng bạn nên dừng uống nước detox này khi đã có được cân nặng như ý.
Đây là công thức giảm cân hiệu quả không dùng thuốc giúp bạn có vóc dáng như ý. Chúc bạn thành công!
Dep101.com


----------



## Hồng Lâu Mộng (24 Tháng tám 2019)

hay quá đúng lúc cần giảm cân ạ


----------

